

AltaVista is dead. Here’s why it’s so hard to compete with Google. - binarybits
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/11/altavista-is-dead-heres-why-its-so-hard-to-compete-with-google/

======
michaelpinto
AltaVista was really neglected by DEC, and in fact they were at such a low
point that many early Google employees came directly from AltaVista. And DEC
was a mess at the time because they were sold to Compaq.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltaVista](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltaVista)

